# Insert Holders For Lathe



## bss1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I purchased a tool holder kit from QMT with my lathe to get me started with carbide inserts.  I used HSS on my previous machine.  The kit came with right and left hand turning and  facing holders, a threading holder, a 3/8" boring bar, and a 5/8" boring bar along with some gold and silver CCMT inserts.  So far the kit has served me well except for the gold inserts which I have not found anything they seem to work well on.  The tools seem to be of pretty good quality.  I have some additional ccmt inserts on order and would like to have some more tool holders so I don't have to switch out inserts and keep track of which corner has been used. 

These holders were not that expensive and seem to be adequate.  I am half tempted to order another set.  Does anyone have any recommendations for more tool holders that would merit consideration?

Thanks for your help.

Brad


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 9, 2017)

The glanze tool set from grizzly. I have 2 of these sets, and they are very good for price. The boring bare is so so because it's only 3/8" and hit has a coolant hole, so it's not very rigid.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Turning-Tool-Set-1-2-/H5681
https://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-777104-Glanze-Turning-2-Inch/dp/B00012X77A


Glanze makes a 5/8" set as well, but i don'y know where you can purchase it.
http://www.glanze.com/indexable-tool-holders/mc-ccmt-set-of-7-tools.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 9, 2017)

The gold inserts (TiN coating, titanium nitride) will not work well on aluminum, the aluminum welds to the coating.  Other than that, to get a good surface finish it helps to speed them up faster than HSS tools.  Try 400 surface feet per minute for ordinary steel, that would be 1600 rpm on a one inch diameter part.  You will also often find that very light cuts will have a poor surface finish.  Try to plan your cuts so you end up with .010" or so for the final pass.  See how that works for you.


----------



## bss1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the help guys.  The glanze set looks nice, but like you said, I wish the 5/8" sets were available somewhere.  Bob, I will need to try some faster speeds.  I was turning much slower than 1600 RPM and maybe that will make a big difference.


----------



## mksj (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Brad,
The brand and type of insert style coating can make a significant difference in cutting various materials. I have been using these Iscar inserts (first link) for a wide range of materials and they have worked very well, Kennametal, Korloy, etc. also makes some great inserts. I tend to avoid the Asian knock off brands, tried some and they did not hold up well and had poor cutting performance.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-inserts-CCMT-09T304-SM-IC907-ISCAR-CCMT-3-1-SM-IC907-/291963135630
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CCGT-32-51-LF-KCU10-3251-KENNAMETAL-10-INSERTS-FACTORY-PACK-/192058744292

On aluminum, I would use a CCGT uncoated style 32.51 type insert.  As you noted, it is nice to have a separate set of holders for aluminum, the inserts used tend to be very sharp (ground edge) usually uncoated and polished. They can also be used for steel for a very fine cut. I have a set of Seco WNMG holders (MWLNR and MWLNL 10-3A) I have setup for aluminum, the insert has three edges and is a bit more compact then the CCMT type so easier to get in closer when using a live center. I can take off either deep or very fine cuts with these in aluminum, bronze and softer materials.  I am still using the same insert edge after a year of use, so a box of inserts will last a looong time. On steel with a light cut I can get shaving like fine steel wool with a very nice final finish.
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/57128969
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/57128803
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-WNMG3...d-F-Aluminum-Korloy-1-03-011679-/151297418633

Mark


----------



## Dan_S (Jan 10, 2017)

I forgot I had posted this, but this shows my 2 sets, and how I store them. 

https://www.dans-hobbies.com/2015/09/19/qctp-holder-rack/

@bss1 I did a little digging this morning and it looks like Chronos (kind of the uk equivalent of little machine shop), has a subsidiary website selling Glanze tooling with shanks up to 20mm. 

http://www.glanze.co.uk/acatalog/Boxed_Sets_of_Lathe_Turning_Tools.html

I haven't purchased from the sub site before, but i have purchased stuff from Chronos before.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 10, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> The gold inserts (TiN coating, titanium nitride) will not work well on aluminum, the aluminum welds to the coating.  Other than that, to get a good surface finish it helps to speed them up faster than HSS tools.  Try 400 surface feet per minute for ordinary steel, that would be 1600 rpm on a one inch diameter part.  You will also often find that very light cuts will have a poor surface finish.  Try to plan your cuts so you end up with .010" or so for the final pass.  See how that works for you.


Work up to it.  The increased speed and feed rates can be a bit frightening until you get used to them.


----------



## bss1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks again guys for all the help. I did try the gold inserts at a higher speed and they did work much better. 

Mark, I ordered the first two sets of inserts you mentioned above and are awaiting their arrival. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

